# get internet to ps3



## Troncoso

okay, i'm going to try tto describe this the best i can, cause i would really love some feedback. we have a 20 gig ps3, so it doesnt have wireless capabilities. have a cable modem. we have a linksys wireless-g router. here is the layout






the laundry chute leads down to the room with the ps3, and the room with the laundry chute is right next to the room with the modem and router. so there isnt to much distance there. but, we cant just run a 50 ft cat5e cable through because the dad wont let us.
   we are going to take the modem to time warner in exchange for a newer one, so if need be we can place it somewhere else. we do have a usb wireless adapter that we can put on the computer to give it wireless.

so any ideas on how we can get internet to the ps3? our best guess is to move the modem and router downstairs, so that its closer to the ps3, but we dont know how to configure a router when its not hooked up to a computer.

please help someone, this has been killing us forever. this is why we got the router, only to find that 20gigs dont have wireless.


----------



## brian

the pas has wireless so you can just connect it wirelessly to your router

Edit: never mind i guess that is only in the more expensive ps3. however you can use this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124015


----------



## th3ha1og0d

I know the PS3 is on a different floor than the Modem and Router, (I assume that pic also includes a pc?).

If you have no other solutions and are getting desperate that you could move the PS3 with a television up in the same room as your computer and then use internet connection sharing to get internet access to the PS3 (that is however assuming that the computer has 2 ways of connecting to the internet, which would mean it needs 2 network cards, either 2 10/100 wired or a wireless card and a wired card.

If you have a laptop you could also have it connect to the internet via wifi and then plug the PS3 into the laptops RJ-45 port and then enable internet connection sharing and take it from there. (Almost all laptops have a wired and wireless card so that is a good option, but I don't know if you have a laptop. 

But the easiest way would be to reposition your equipment and not have to deal with running a mess of cables everywhere. Good luck.


----------



## Troncoso

oh yeah, the pc is next to the router. we do move the ps3 up stairs every time we want internet access. but, that has become more than tedious. the laptop crashed, and we need a copy of WinXP to fix it. we could place the router downstairs. but my main question is how do you configure it if its not connected to a computer?


----------



## th3ha1og0d

I don't think I am understanding you correctly, but if you are asking what I think you are asking then it's just a simple matter of using an rj45 cable to plug into your ps3 from a lan port on your router and letting the routers dhcp server do the rest.


----------



## tremmor

Im not sure what a ps3 is but susplect its for gaming. Pop the molding off and drill a 1/2" at the base inward. this will drop to the next floor. replace the molding. just make sure the drill is inward enough and at an angle to cover the hole. no biggie. You can use a hanger stretched out or wire and make a hole for a cat5 cover that will accommodate the plug. as far as doing anything i would think just plugging it into the router and and the ps3 then it should be off. if its for gaming you won't want wireless. you have to have a direct connection. wireless is to slow. 
cheers.........


----------



## Troncoso

okay, the trouble is  configuring the wireless router. I can do that if its connected to a computer...but its not. it will be downstairs connected to the modem only. Now, to configure it, do you first connect it to a computer and then its good to go anywhere..or do you have to do something else. the reason it wont be connected to the computer is because the computer can connect wirelessly but the ps3 cant. so it will be downstairs so the we can use an rj45 to connect the ps3 to the router. So my question again,

how do you configure a router that isn't connected to a computer?


----------



## th3ha1og0d

I can get into my wireless routers configuration menu and I am connecting to it via 802.11g wireless. You should be able to find your router in the Windows Wifi utility, connect to it, and once you've connected just type in the routers IP and you should be good to go.

As far as I know you can configure the router regardless of whether the computer is connected with an rj45 cable or an 802.11 wireless card.


----------



## jdbennet

dude, just run an ethernet cable downstairs from the router, its faster too.


----------

